# heh, a natural tail??



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

This mini has been groomed elsewhere before (no idea where!) and has been to me once, and this is his second groom with me...









Now last time I worked on his tail a bit, and this time I managed to get it into a reasonable pom-pom...


















but check out how long his tail actually is!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

the other side


















hehehehehehe. Sorry, this is a rather pointless post, I just got such a kick out of his tail so HAD to post it! LOL


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Are your fingers at the tip of the tail or just the hair?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is it curled up to seem so much shorter in the first photos?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, his tail is fairly straight at the base, but curls back on itself further up, so when I trim it while it's curled, I can make it look like a normal pom! It's not very well trimmed when I'm holding it out cos he doesn't uncurl it fully by himself really, so I might as well make it look it's best at it's most natural position; curled!

I am holding the hair that's coming from the end of his tail. The very tip of his tail is touching my thumb in those pics, but I'm not actually holding the tip of his tail, just the hair coming off it (there's nearly an inch of hair coming off the end of his tail) It's not a massively long natural tail, but it's still a lot longer than it appears! heh.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Whoa, that is very odd. He curls his tail like a Basenji. Baldr has a 13 inch tail, but he does not curl it like that.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

now THAT is corrective grooming!!! WTG 

Have one that I do that is a bit curly-tailed and I scissor it sorta rounded like that. Client said, "no one has ever gotten it to look like a poodle tail" :biggrin:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL OMG! That's hilarious! I was looking at the first pic all... that's not a natural tail, FD, you crazy. Then I looked at the rest.. well, wow! Someone has one heck of a curled tail! That's some amazing grooming you worked there!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i was doing the same as fluffy going WAH? that's not a natural tail-... what is she thinking. 

That's insane!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

BALDR's tail was never docked. This was the first litter I produced which none of hte tails was docked. I found that none of the tails except for one puppy when theymatured went "gay" or what the breed standard labels as "Snap tail" It is rare that an undocked tail does not eventually go into curl position, however it is possible. I will try to post a photo of a puppy I bred whose tail was not docked and it remained the same 90degree to the back and at 12 o'clock. so it is possible. It all depends on the tails in the pedigree and what each dog's tail structure is like, gay or correct.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

This is the puppy being graded at 8 weeks old whose tail was never docked and to date he holds it straight 90 degrees to his back and at 12 o'clock.. so it is possible to have an undocked tail not curled over the dog's back but rare.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

FD, when I saw the first picture I was waiting for the punch line. Totally amazed when you uncurled it. Nice corrective grooming


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, NOW I get it LOL! I did not know the tail was curling up on itself like a little piglets! :wacko: I have never heard of "snap tail" I am so glad there are people on here that have YEARS of experience to add!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

whitepoodles, that is one nice pup  I love long tails on poodles (undocked or docked long) He's a real looker! How old is he now?


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> This is the puppy being graded at 8 weeks old whose tail was never docked and to date he holds it straight 90 degrees to his back and at 12 o'clock.. so it is possible to have an undocked tail not curled over the dog's back but rare.


Fab !!!
You know me Ora, I love a nice long natural tail, you spoiled me with Baldr, and not just with his tail. Your girl Anessa is the best mom ever


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

The breed standard forever labelled a tail which curls and lies close to the topline of the dog as a "GAY" tail.
It has only been in recent years that our Poodle Club of Canada revamped some nomenclatures in the breed standard and decided to call the gay tail SNAP tail.. from what I recall.
This is considered a fault, but so many poodles have gay tails and still win.
I myself have had some with gay tails and others with nice 12 o'clock tails.. but most poodles you see in the ring today have their tails at 10 to 11 o'clock. I would rather have a bit of a gay tail then one set lower at 1 or 2 o'clock. A tail that is really curly and rounds itself like a basenji is rare to see, at least not in the conformation ring. I see some of the poodles in Europe (where tail docking is banned) in the ring with some of these very snappy tails.

Snorpoo, Baldr's tail is correct inspite of not docked.. he holds it at 12 oclock . His bro has it curled.. LOL so you see two pups in the same litter one has a beautiful set on tail and another curled tail.. Anessa is here at my feet hearing you talk so nicely about her and her son Baldr... 

Cameo.... thanks for the nice comments on this puppy. He always held his tail straight up .. He is 3 yrs. old.

I dock most of my tails long . Onyx also has a longish tail but holds it at 12 o'clock. He is the one who finished in 2 days. Some judges detest long tails and no matter the quality of the dog they will always deny them a ribbon if their tail is docked too long or undocked. My handler feels I docked Onyx's tail too long, so be it.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> This is the puppy being graded at 8 weeks old whose tail was never docked and to date he holds it straight 90 degrees to his back and at 12 o'clock.. so it is possible to have an undocked tail not curled over the dog's back but rare.


That is awesome! Its so cute he holds it so straight!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Quick que. Apoodlelady: Did you get my reply message ? I responded but saw no reply to it . Pls let me know. I am still a computer DUH DUH..


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Prince has a docked tail but are other 2 toys have natural and the boy holds his kinda straight out and has a curve to it and are girl curls hers up over her back.


----------

